# chihuahua t-shirt pattern?



## Charlotte2772 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi
Does anyone know of a chihuahua t-shirt pattern please? I've sewn a jacket from one of the sites but would like something different to do now.
Thank you
Charlotte


----------

